# Parking at WM San Francisco



## DaveNV (Oct 4, 2018)

We’re staying at WM San Francisco for a few nights mid-week. The resort info says there is no parking there, but there are options, including Valet with in/out privileges.

Can someone explain how it works? Do I just pull up to the resort, unload, and then... ? I don’t want to hand the keys to just anyone. 

What do I need to know?

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2018)

There is a bell captain/valet desk right at the front door - they will help you with valet parking.  I'd call first for more info - it's likely to be expensive.  Another option would be to take BART from the airport into the city, and then a cab a few blocks to WM, if you don't feel like walking or have too much luggage, and then don't rent a car until you are ready to leave town.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 4, 2018)

How about you pick up the phone and ask??? I know, how quaint.  We are doing a long weekend in Portland next month (el cheapo Travelzoo deal) and it said $33/night self park and $50+ valet. So that goes some way towards flying in and using the light rail into town and while we are there. San Fran might be similar.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 4, 2018)

The main thing you need to know about Worldmark SF is to never under any circumstances walk down the stairwell from street level where Wmk is to the street below that. The resort is in an area that sort of acts like a bridge over another street. Stairwell is used as a latrine by the homeless.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 4, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> How about you pick up the phone and ask??? I know, how quaint.  We are doing a long weekend in Portland next month (el cheapo Travelzoo deal) and it said $33/night self park and $50+ valet. So that goes some way towards flying in and using the light rail into town and while we are there. San Fran might be similar.



Well, certainly, Captain Snarky, I could call them. That isn’t the point. I just thought it might be best to start with Tuggers, who may have experience with parking options there. The resort may offer one thing, and not mention a second choice that may be nearby. 

We aren’t flying into San Francisco. We’re flying to Sacramento for an eight day trip visiting family that includes three nights in SF in the middle of it all. Leaving the car and taking the BART might work, but if we opt to drive to Muir Woods or something, having the car will be nice. No firm decisions have been made, which is kind of what this thread was for - making choices.

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 4, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> The main thing you need to know about Worldmark SF is to never under any circumstances walk down the stairwell from street level where Wmk is to the street below that. The resort is in an area that sort of acts like a bridge over another street. Stairwell is used as a latrine by the homeless.



Eeeww. Thanks for the warning!

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 4, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> There is a bell captain/valet desk right at the front door - they will help you with valet parking.  I'd call first for more info - it's likely to be expensive.  Another option would be to take BART from the airport into the city, and then a cab a few blocks to WM, if you don't feel like walking or have too much luggage, and then don't rent a car until you are ready to leave town.



Thanks, Denise. I will definitely call ahead if that turns out to be the way to go. The website indicated Valet with in/out privileges is only $7 a day more than regular parking. For that, it may be easier to have them park the car. 

Dave


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> The main thing you need to know about Worldmark SF is to never under any circumstances walk down the stairwell from street level where Wmk is to the street below that. The resort is in an area that sort of acts like a bridge over another street. Stairwell is used as a latrine by the homeless.


Oh my goodness.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 4, 2018)

The Worldmark SF is across the street from a 12 story parking garage (Sutter/Stockton).  One entrance is on Bush Street -- directly across the street from Worldmark.  I'm certain that's where the valet would park your car.

iirc, parking is $33/day without in/out privileges.  But that is the maximum, some hours are cheaper than others, and if you are out during the afternoon, the remainder of the 24 hours is probably a bit less (I pay $380/mo to park there).


----------



## breezez (Oct 4, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> The main thing you need to know about Worldmark SF is to never under any circumstances walk down the stairwell from street level where Wmk is to the street below that. The resort is in an area that sort of acts like a bridge over another street. Stairwell is used as a latrine by the homeless.


I was there April last year we were down by the mall in union square and a homeless lady in what looked to be her 30’s just dropped her pants aimed hiny at street and started peeing....  People just walked by her like that was normal.


----------



## ecwinch (Oct 4, 2018)

In my visits there I have parked at the Daly City BART station - you have to reserve overnight parking thru there website (https://www.select-a-spot.com/bart/reservations/facilities/?type=long_term) for $7 for weekdays - free on weekends. The last night of our stay we typically book a local garage using parkingwhiz.com.  The last time we actually were able to book the same garage the Wyndham uses for half the price.

So arrive at the resort, park in the holding zone to check-in - unload bags. I drive to the BART station and park the car. Then retrieve it the evening before check-out.


----------



## Mike&Edie (Oct 4, 2018)

When we stay at the Worldmark, I always go online and look for cheap parking around the resort.  We've stayed there several times and are always able to get parking for around $15 a day and the walk isn't that bad/far.  No in and out, usually, but...worth it to me.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 9, 2018)

Walking from the BART is not an option (at least not for me) There are hills in San Francisco. Big ones and it’s quite a climb from the BART to Worldmark

And by the time you pay for parking in an outlying area and BART you might as well pay to park

At the risk of being snarky. Open up that wallet and pay to park. You are on vacation, it’s supposed to be fun, not cheap. And in San Francisco nothing is  going to be cheap



breezez said:


> I was there April last year we were down by the mall in union square and a homeless lady in what looked to be her 30’s just dropped her pants aimed hiny at street and started peeing....  People just walked by her like that was normal.



Peeing is normal


----------



## vacationtime1 (Oct 9, 2018)

ronparise said:


> Walking from the BART is not an option (at least not for me) There are hills in San Francisco. Big ones and it’s quite a climb from the BART to Worldmark



Yes, we have hills, but taking the right route can minimize them (at least sometimes).

For the Worldmark, use the Montgomery Street BART station, not Powell Street.  Walk up Montgomery Street two blocks, then left on Bush Street and go up three blocks.

This route goes past my office; I know it well.

(Note: the comments about the homeless and the gross street situation are unfortunately accurate; the route I describe above does avoid the Stockton Street steps noted in post #4.)


----------



## Luanne (Oct 9, 2018)

vacationtime1 said:


> The Worldmark SF is across the street from a 12 story parking garage (Sutter/Stockton).  One entrance is on Bush Street -- directly across the street from Worldmark.  I'm certain that's where the valet would park your car.
> 
> iirc, parking is $33/day without in/out privileges.  But that is the maximum, some hours are cheaper than others, and if you are out during the afternoon, the remainder of the 24 hours is probably a bit less (I pay $380/mo to park there).


We used the Sutter/Stockton garage quite a bit when we lived in the Bay Area and would drive into SF.  Never left it there overnight. But, I was going to suggest you check it out.


----------



## ecwinch (Oct 10, 2018)

ronparise said:


> Walking from the BART is not an option (at least not for me) There are hills in San Francisco. Big ones and it’s quite a climb from the BART to Worldmark
> 
> And by the time you pay for parking in an outlying area and BART you might as well pay to park
> 
> ...



If walking up hills are your challenge, then SF is probably not a great choice on any level.

And it is not a question of being cheap, it is a function of being on vacation more. While not full-timers like Mike & Edie - we travel well over half the year. Spending money like a drunken sailor would mean a lot less travel.

Ron being snarky.... haha


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 10, 2018)

For the record:We’re taking the car, and will be using the garage across from the WM.

Before anyone (else) implies I was being cheap, it was never about the parking cost, as much as it was about whether we needed to spend the money. If we weren’t going to use the car, and if public transit would provide the services we needed, then why not save the money? As it turns out, if we go to Muir Woods, we’ll need the car anyway. So it’s not a big deal.

Dave


----------



## ronparise (Oct 10, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> If walking up hills are your challenge, then SF is probably not a great choice on any level.
> 
> And it is not a question of being cheap, it is a function of being on vacation more. While not full-timers like Mike & Eddy - we travel well over half the year. Spending money like a drunken sailor would mean a lot less travel.
> 
> Ron being snarky.... haha




When I owned timeshares I stayed  at Wyndhams Canterbury resort  when I visited my daughter and grandkids. They are in Oakland.. So for me not going to San Francisco, is not an option.. I Ubered everywhere

Half the year....no wonder you wanted a Platinum account.


----------



## ecwinch (Oct 10, 2018)

ronparise said:


> Half the year....no wonder you wanted a Platinum account.



Exactly...... and thanks again for info that helped me make that happen. Still owe you that beer.


----------



## Lucarotti (Oct 24, 2018)

We stay at WM San Francisco often and usually pay the daily fee to have the Bell Captain park our car.  We get in and out privileges for that fee.  Other option is to park in the parking garage across the street, very safe and handy, and then taxi or uber where you wish to go.  Since you are visiting and probably have not stayed often in San Francisco you probably wish to drive around the city and across the Golden Gate bridge.  I would opt to have WM park your car for the daily fee.  We do climb down the stairs being mentioned and do it during the day.  At night take a cab back and forth from where you are visiting.  The WM staff is great and will assist you in a variety of visit options and you get a discount at some area restaurants as well.  We have been staying there often since the early 90's and never had a negative issue.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 24, 2018)

We stayed at the WM San Francisco last week, and returned home Sunday.  I've posted a review of the resort.  We enjoyed our time in the City, and agree, the location of the WM was excellent.  (We did not encounter the stairway sanitation issue mentioned, but I could see how it might occur.)  We opted to use the valet option and have the resort park the car.  We took it out twice, and enjoyed driving around.  One thing I especially enjoyed this trip was seeing the architecture of all the houses, usually as we were waiting for a red light to change.  I knew there were plenty of old Victorian era homes there, but this time around I got to really appreciate how great they look.

Dave


----------



## erinnr (May 26, 2019)

For what my opinion may be worth, driving in the City is pretty stressful. There are a lot of one way streets, a lot of steep hills, a lot of traffic. Finding parking can be pretty stressful... and often expensive... and limited.  The City’s public transit is pretty good.  And Lyft or Uber make life even easier.


----------



## DaveNV (May 30, 2019)

erinnr said:


> For what my opinion may be worth, driving in the City is pretty stressful. There are a lot of one way streets, a lot of steep hills, a lot of traffic. Finding parking can be pretty stressful... and often expensive... and limited.  The City’s public transit is pretty good.  And Lyft or Uber make life even easier.



If we were staying there as a destination, not having a car would have been fine. As it was, we were in the middle of a multi-Stop trip, so keeping the car was necessary. I didn’t find the city streets to be especially problematic, but we also didn’t use the car often. We walked a lot.

Dave


----------

